# 14 Meter vom Router bis in mein Zimmer!



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute im Sommer wird bei mir wahrscheinlich eine 100mbit Glasfaser Leitnung verfügbar sein. Nun habe ich ein Problem der Router wird wahrscheinlich wenn man vor unserem Haus steht unten rechts stehen und mein PC steht natürlich genau auf der anderen Seite also oben links. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage wie schließe ich meinen PC gescheit an ohne viel von der Bandbreite zu verlieren? Wlan denke ich mal ist zu langsam oder? Powerlan schafft was ich so in Tests gesehen habe auch nur 30-40mb. Und zu guter letzt sollte der Spaß nicht zu teuer sein.

Ein normales Lankabel schließe ich aus da ich ja quer durch das ganze Haus müsste.

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Ossiracer (20. Januar 2011)

Wenn du noch ein paar Leerrohre in der wand hast könnstest du da einfach n lankabel durchziehn... oder du verwendest kabelschächte die du dann anne wand anbringst..


----------



## robbe (20. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, Wlan wird schwierig. 14m und dann wahrscheinlich noch mehrere Wände/Decken dazwischen, da kommt nicht mehr viel an. Ich denke mit Dlan könnte da durchaus noch mehr von den 100Mbit/s ankommen, vorallem ist es Stabiler.
Am besten wäre natürlich LAN, so wies ossiracer vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## fuddles (20. Januar 2011)

Oder nen Repeater hinknallen.
AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (20002431) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2011)

Du könntest die Zuleitung zum Router verlängern oder nimmst halt ein LAN Kabel. Läuft bei mir beides mit ca 25m Zuleitung, habe mich zugunsten des Kabels auf die Telefonzuleitung beschränkt


----------



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

Ossiracer schrieb:


> Wenn du noch ein paar Leerrohre in der wand hast könnstest du da einfach n lankabel durchziehn... oder du verwendest kabelschächte die du dann anne wand anbringst..



Also Leerrohre habe ich jetzt keine und Kabelschächte sind auch keine Option sieht einfach blöd aus und der Weg ist dafür zu umständlich.



robbe schrieb:


> Ich denke, Wlan wird schwierig. 14m und dann wahrscheinlich noch mehrere Wände/Decken dazwischen, da kommt nicht mehr viel an. Ich denke mit Dlan könnte da durchaus noch mehr von den 100Mbit/s ankommen, vorallem ist es Stabiler.
> Am besten wäre natürlich LAN, so wies ossiracer vorgeschlagen hat.




Das Wlan nicht reicht hatte ich mir ja auch gedacht aber Dlan traue ich nicht so über den Weg^^



fuddles schrieb:


> Oder nen Repeater hinknallen.
> AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (20002431) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Repeater sind keine Option da sie ja meines Wissens die Bandbreite halbieren.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du könntest die Zuleitung zum Router verlängern oder nimmst halt ein LAN Kabel. Läuft bei mir beides mit ca 25m Zuleitung, habe mich zugunsten des Kabels auf die Telefonzuleitung beschränkt



Wie bereits oben erwähnt ist so nichts zu realisieren. Auch weil meine Eltern ihren PC auch anschließen wollen der aber natürlich direkt daneben steht und nicht wie meiner eine Etage daüber und genau auf der anderen Seite des Hauses.

Kann mir jemand ein Dlan Kit empfehlen das einigermaßen Leistung bringt und nicht alzu teuer ist 50-60 Euro? Ich habe schon viele für 100 Euro gesehen das ist mir aber doch als Schüler zu teuer. Deshalb würde ich soviel nur ausgeben wenn es keine alternative gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2011)

Dann nimm doch ein LAN Kabel, ich habe zwischen beiden Methoden so keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Ist zwar etwas blöd mit dem verlegen, abe res gibt ja schon extra flache Kabel. Und ja ich habe es oben gelesen


----------



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

Es ist nicht nur sehr blöd sondern unschaffbar! Ich muss erstmal im Wohnzimmer bei uns durch die decke dann an der Wand entlang an einer Wendeltreppe vorbei dann bei mir durch die Wand und das alles dann noch so verstecken das meine Eltern da nichts gegen haben wie gesagt das wird nichts.

MSI MEGA ePower 1000HD Mini Kit Black Series, 1000Mbps, Gb LAN (PLC-200AV06-020R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich bin jetzt auf diese hier gestoßen und laut dem Test schaffen die locker 240mbit und auf meiner Entfernung immer noch knapp 100mbit.


----------



## robbe (20. Januar 2011)

Wusste garnicht, das es die Dinger schon mit 1000Mbit gibt. Das müsste dann ja eigentlich funktionieren. Wenn eure Stromleitungen nicht Uralt sind, dürfte auch der ganze Speed ankommen.


----------



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit festzustellen ob meine Stromleitungen reichen?


----------



## robbe (20. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich kenn mich allgemein nicht so gut mit Dlan aus. Wie alt ist denn das Haus?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2011)

Wenn du es bestellst kannst du es ja 14 Tage testen. Ich habe es auch nicht mehr so richtig auf dem Schirm, aber mein Elektrospezie meinte mal das schaltbare Steckdosenleisten besonders mit Überspannungsschutz problematisch sein könnten. Vielleicht hat hier ja einer mehr Input bezüglich der Störmöglichkeiten


----------



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

Also das Haus selbst ist denke ich ca 50 Jahre alt allerdings haben wir vor 3 Jahren komplett renoviert also Wände neu eingezogen bzw verändert, alles neu gefließt, neues Dach neuer Verblendstein und neuer Sicherungskasten. Ich werde mal meinen Vater fragen ob die Leitungen auch neu gekommen sind. Falls jemand Erkennungsmerkmale einer neuen Stromleitung weiß kann er das ja nochmal reinschreiben.


----------



## htcerox (20. Januar 2011)

Prinzipel müssten die "neueren" Kabel über 3 oder mehr Adern verfügen. Ich weiß nicht genau, ab wann die Ader für die Erdung eingeführt wurde, aber die ganz alten Leitungen haben diese 3 Ader nicht.


----------



## Ghostknight (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab mein Lan Kabel auch nur durch treppenhaus gelegt .. mir hat man gesagt das unter 100m die volle bandbreite ankommt bei LAN Kabeln .. habe selber 30 und habe ne 2k leitung es kommen 250kb/s an also sogar etwas über 2k


----------



## cerbero (21. Januar 2011)

Kannst du das LAN-Kabel nicht einfach durch den Keller oder über den Dachboden hinweg verlegen ? 
Bei "nur" 14m muss ja keine direkte Linie zwischen deinem Zimmer und dem Modem gezogen werden.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2011)

Devolo Strom Netzwerk.
Keine geschwindikeitseinbußen und du kannst überall im haus damit ins netz.
einfach den router unten inne 2x inne steckdose (1x strom und einmal das lan kabel) und schon kannst in deinem zimmer auch ins netz 

edit:
hups heir gabs ja noch ne zweite seite


----------



## HAWX (21. Januar 2011)

McMonday schrieb:


> Prinzipel müssten die "neueren" Kabel über 3 oder mehr Adern verfügen. Ich weiß nicht genau, ab wann die Ader für die Erdung eingeführt wurde, aber die ganz alten Leitungen haben diese 3 Ader nicht.



Vielen Dank werde ich mir mal ansehen.



cerbero schrieb:


> Kannst du das LAN-Kabel nicht einfach durch den Keller oder über den Dachboden hinweg verlegen ?
> Bei "nur" 14m muss ja keine direkte Linie zwischen deinem Zimmer und dem Modem gezogen werden.



Wie gesagt geht das nicht



Vaykir schrieb:


> Devolo Strom Netzwerk.
> Keine geschwindikeitseinbußen und du kannst überall im haus damit ins netz.
> einfach den router unten inne 2x inne steckdose (1x strom und einmal das lan kabel) und schon kannst in deinem zimmer auch ins netz
> 
> ...




Ich glaube zwar zu wissen was du meinst aber das ergibt keinen Sinn was du schreibst.


----------



## kreids (21. Januar 2011)

so sollte es dann funktionieren.


----------



## HAWX (21. Januar 2011)

kreids schrieb:


> so sollte es dann funktionieren.




Achso ja klar anders geht es ja auch nicht Aber du meinst wohl eher Internet an den stellen wo du Wlan hingeschrieben hast


----------



## inzpekta (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,

das LAN Kabel ist am Besten, DLan hab ich keine Erfahrungen mit, mir wurde aber berichtet das das auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist... Folgender Vorschlag: Verfügt dein Zimmer über einen Telefonanschluß? Nimm doch einfach den Router mit in Dein Zimmer und klemme ggf. die Telefone oder was sonst noch dranhängt um!


----------



## HAWX (21. Januar 2011)

Nein ich habe keinen Telefonanschluss in meinem Zimmer und erst recht nicht über Glasfaser...
Zudem habe ich geschrieben das meine Eltern ihren Pc anschließen wollen und was soll ich mit dem Telefon bei mir?


----------



## inzpekta (21. Januar 2011)

Na denn... Wenn Deine Eltern die Geschwindigkeit brauchen?

Wo kommt denn die Glasfaser an? Ich denke nicht direkt in deinen PC!
Welcher Router wird angeschlossen? Es ist immer noch ein Modem nötig, auch wenn es mittlerweile fast immer im Router verbaut ist!

Also gibt es immer 2 Möglichkeiten der Leitungsverlegung:
Entweder ich verlege das LAN-Kabel von PC zum Router
oder ich verlege die Zugangsleitung von der "Telefondose" wie es im allgemeinen ist, zum Router. Daher die Frage mit der Dose! Es sei denn dein Anbieter heißt Unity Media oder Kabel Deutschland... Dann kommt das "Internet" aus der Kabelfernsehendose, welche man aber auch dahin setzen kann wo man will....

Hier wird über stinknormale LAN Kabel und DLan diskutiert. Das ist alles wie gesagt, nichts besonderes... Die Glasfaserleitung die verlegt werden soll endet niemals in eurem Haus, schon gar nicht wenn es schon 50 Jahre da steht! 

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Verlegung an der Außenwand aus? Loch durch die Wand, Kabel durch, mit Bauschaum wieder abdichten... Oder ein flaches Kabel durchs Fenster. Kabel außen am Drempel verlegen, ggf. einen kleinen Kabelkanal benutzen. Außen gibt es immer ein paar Ecken wo es sich gut verstecken lässt. Braucht aber wahrscheinlich ein paar Meter mehr an Kabel...


Übrigens:
Wenn Dir irgendein Anbieter sagt sie legt ein Glasfaserkabel, dann ist das immer zweierlei! Das sagen und das machen... Lass mich mal raten: Im Sommer steht eine Verlängerung deines Vertrages an... 
Also mir habe sie mindestens 3 mal dasselbe gesagt, und rein zufällig war der Termin zum verlegen immer dann wenn mein Vertrag auslief...auf den Tag genau... Jetzt im Sommer wird gewechselt, ich zahle nicht mehr für das ganze und kriege nur ein drittel...


----------



## HAWX (21. Januar 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Hailing Frequencies Open
> 
> Na denn... Wenn Deine Eltern die Geschwindigkeit brauchen?
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei denen noch gar keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen Bei uns ist kein DSL verfügbar deshalb hat sich unsere Gemeinde für Glasfaser stark gemacht. Bei 60% Bedarf wird Glasfaser kostenlos bis 30m über die Grundstücksgrenze verlegt. Man muss nur einen Vertrag a 59,90 für 2 Jahre abschließen. Keine Ahnung wie das in unser Haus gelegt wird aber das werden die schon regeln


----------



## robbe (21. Januar 2011)

Ich denk mal schon das Glasfaser bis ins Haus (zb.Keller) gelegt wird und die letzten paar Meter gehts dann über Hausinterne Verkabelung. 
Aber 60€ ist auch nicht grade wenig, ist da noch Digitalfernsehen und Telefonflat mit drin?

Willst du jetzt Dlan mal ausprobieren oder suchst du noch nach ner anderen Möglichkeit?


----------



## HAWX (22. Januar 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich denk mal schon das Glasfaser bis ins Haus (zb.Keller) gelegt wird und die letzten paar Meter gehts dann über Hausinterne Verkabelung.
> Aber 60€ ist auch nicht grade wenig, ist da noch Digitalfernsehen und Telefonflat mit drin?
> 
> Willst du jetzt Dlan mal ausprobieren oder suchst du noch nach ner anderen Möglichkeit?



Also in der Flat sind Internet und Telefon.
Bei Fernsehen hat der Anbieter selbst eingesehen das es keinen Mehrwert für uns "Landeier" hat da bei uns eh jeder ne Sat Schüssel hat und mit einem entsprechenden Receiver locker 1000 Sender empfangen kann.
Ja also ich werde mir das Dlan Kit bestellen sobald 100% klar ist das das Glasfaser Kabel gelegt wird!


----------



## Enrico (22. Januar 2011)

In der letzten oder vorletzten c't war ein großer Artikel zu _schnellen_ LAN-Alternativen drin. Da war auch Power-LAN mit dabei. Also mal in einer Bibliothek vorbeischauen oder den Artikel online für ein paar cent kaufen und lesen 

Und vor drei Jahren renoviert und dann keine Leerschächte oder LAN-Kabel verlegt??


----------



## HAWX (22. Januar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:


> Und vor drei Jahren renoviert und dann keine Leerschächte oder LAN-Kabel verlegt??



Mein Vater hat renoviert nicht ich^^


----------



## Enrico (22. Januar 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat renoviert nicht ich^^


Mhm, trotzdem. Sowas gehört in jedes halbwegs moderne Haus


----------



## Sanger (22. Januar 2011)

Power Lan reicht doch..... 30-40 MB ist doch ausreichen für 100 mbit. Falls du es nicht weisst 100 mbit sind 12,5 Mega Byte und nicht 100 Mega Byte

http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=16814
Die haben z.B 200 mega bits/s das reicht voll kommen aus


----------



## HAWX (22. Januar 2011)

Sanger schrieb:


> Power Lan reicht doch..... 30-40 MB ist doch ausreichen für 100 mbit. Falls du es nicht weisst 100 mbit sind 12,5 Mega Byte und nicht 100 Mega Byte
> 
> AllNet PowerLine ALL168205 200Mbit KIT
> Die haben z.B 200 mega bits/s das reicht voll kommen aus




Boah irgendwie stand ich auf dem Schlauch^^
Natürlich reicht das
Irgendwie habe ich bei der Dlan suche gar nicht darüber nachgedacht.
Mein Gott was ist nur mit mir los?
Trotzdem bleib ich bei denen von MSI Mehrleistung kann ja nicht schaden und kosten auch nur nen 10er mehr!


----------



## Sanger (22. Januar 2011)

Meinst du das ernst oder machst du dich gerade lustig???^^


----------



## HAWX (22. Januar 2011)

Sanger schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst oder machst du dich gerade lustig???^^




Ich lache ein bisschen über mich selbst ich scheine einfach überlesen bzw habe nicht darüber nachgedacht das es ja mbit sind und nicht mb

Mann muss auch mal über sich selbst lachen können
Aber ich nehme trotzdem die Gigabit Variante von MSI weil sie halt nicht viel teuerer ist und wir 4 Glasfaser-Adern ins Haus bekommen von denen aber erstmal mangels Bedarf nur eine freigeschaltet werden soll.


----------



## robbe (22. Januar 2011)

Richtige Entscheidung. Die 200Mbits sind nämlich reine Theorie. In der Praxis ist es je nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten viel weniger, mit Pech sogar noch weit unter 100Mbits. Also lieber eine Nummer größer kaufen, dann kannst du sicher sein, das deine 100Mbits ankommen.


----------



## montecuma (22. Januar 2011)

Sicher ist nichts, ausser dem Tod.

Mit 200mbit DLAN Adaptern kann man auf jeden Fall 100Mbit erreichen, wenn die Phasen stimmen und man es richtig betreibt (und das Haus/die Leitungen nicht zu lang/alt sind). In der Regel klappt das oder zumindest erreicht man eine Bandbreite sehr nah an 100mbit.

Bei tomsnetworking.de erreichte der 1Gbit Adapter auch nur ca 250mbit im Bestfall (!) und z.B. auch nur 33mbit bei zu großer Strecke/falscher Phase im selben Stromnetzwerk. Der Fakt, dass die Dinger keine Durchgangssteckdose mit Tiefpassfilter haben kann sich sehr viel übler auswirken - ausser, wenn du sicher bist keine der Steckdosen direkt dort wo du den Adapter einstecken wirst benutzen zu gedenkst.


----------



## Friday13th (28. Januar 2011)

Hast du die Adapter nun schon gekauft und kannst etwas berichten?
Bei 14 Metern "Strecke", möglicherweise Phasenverschiedenen Leitungen etc. ist es sicherlich nicht garantiert dass du mit einem MSI 1000Mbit Stecker deine 100Mbit Netto bekommst. Könnten auch nur rund 20-30Mbit rauskommen. An deiner Stelle würde ich zu einem Belkin Adapter greifen.

Ein Bericht wäre schön.


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Januar 2011)

Ich würde zu den Devolo's raten.

hab die dinger selbst im einsatz und kann diese nur empfehlen.
davor hatte ich die linksys dinger ausgetestet, aber diese waren eine katastrophe. angefangen von der miesen übertragungsrate, bishin zu verbindungsabbrüchen usw.

mit develo konnte ich nichts dergleichen feststellen.

also am besten austesten und wenn was nich passt, umtauschen


----------



## Friday13th (28. Januar 2011)

Er will aber keine Übertragungsraten von 10-20Mbit sondern min. konstante 100Mbit und da biste bei Devolo bei der komplett falschen Adresse.
Die von Ihm vorgeschlagenen MSI Adapter sind Leistungsmäßig mit die beste Wahl, nur geschlagen durch die Belkin Stecker welche aber rund 10€ mehr kosten.
Für ne DSL 6k Leitung ist fast egal was man nimmt, bei ner 100Mbit Leitung schaut das schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## HAWX (28. Januar 2011)

Friday13th schrieb:


> Hast du die Adapter nun schon gekauft und kannst etwas berichten?
> Bei 14 Metern "Strecke", möglicherweise Phasenverschiedenen Leitungen etc. ist es sicherlich nicht garantiert dass du mit einem MSI 1000Mbit Stecker deine 100Mbit Netto bekommst. Könnten auch nur rund 20-30Mbit rauskommen. An deiner Stelle würde ich zu einem Belkin Adapter greifen.
> 
> Ein Bericht wäre schön.




Ich kann leider bisher noch nichts berichten da ich die Adapter aufgrund wahrscheinlich sinkender Preise erstholen wenn ich die 100mbit Glasfaser Leitung habe.


----------

